# The Official KindleBoards Christmas Music Thread!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, here's the official KindleBoards Christmas music thread (KindleWidow, this one's for you! ). I love Christmas music and would listen to it all year round if hubby would let me.

So, price of admission to the thread: post a video clip of your favorite, not-so-favorite or novelty Christmas tune here. Or, at least a link to a playable video or audio clip. It's not enough to just post the name--I want music I can play, LOL!

Here's my entry, Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer. Yes, I love this song!






Merry Christmas! Everyone, sing along!

Betsy


----------



## L.M.Sherwin (Sep 3, 2012)

I LOVE Enya and I adore "Oh Come, Oh Come, Emmanuel" so much! It is probably my favorite Christmas song. Such a beautiful sound!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

OMG they synchronized christmas lights to the song!


----------



## L.M.Sherwin (Sep 3, 2012)

I love it when they do that! So cool!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

L.M.Sherwin said:


> Thanks, it's beautiful!
> 
> Betsy


----------



## L.M.Sherwin (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks, Betsy!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Claymation Christmas Special.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Claymation Christmas Special.


This is my all time favorite Christmas special!


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

My price of admission! Emmet Otter rocked the house when I was smaller.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I love the song "Carol of the Bells." My favorite rendition has always been the one done by the Trans-Siberian Orchestra (god, I would kill to see them live again...). It always gives me goosebumps when I hear it. But, in the vein of looking at something new, I saw this little nugget pop up on my youtube feed the other day and was awe-struck. To me, it sounds gorgeous and it's amazing how much noise can come from 5 people (and no instruments).

I submit to the Kindleboards visitors "Carol of the Bells" by a cappella group Pentatonix.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. that's very good. . . . but I'm a sucker for _a capella_ music, especially lovely male voices. The girl's not bad either.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm posting this not because it's my favorite but because my sister and I use to love singing this version. We would overly exaggerate their deep breaths to the point where we were gasping for air in between lines. Good memories.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

my god those audible breaths like that would drive me nuts. I couldn't listen to the song past the 3rd time it happened. Do they do that on all their songs, or just that one?


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

BTackitt said:


> my god those audible breaths like that would drive me nuts. I couldn't listen to the song past the 3rd time it happened. Do they do that on all their songs, or just that one?


That's the only one I ever noticed it on, but it's pretty noticeable


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The Pentatonix Carol of the Bells was great.  Thanks Hadou.  I had to go buy the Mp3 album.  I had forgotten how well I liked them when they won the Sing Off.  I wish the album had more than 5 songs.  I love a capella singing.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Rockapella (the group that did the Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego song), sang Silver Bells on the Home Shopping Network... Does that count as a trifecta of randomness?


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Not only my favorite Christmas song, it's also in my top 10 of all time songs. Listening to that Enya song was wonderful. What a great idea to have a Christmas music thread, Betsy. I would have never heard that song otherwise. I think that I am with you, that I could listen to Christmas songs all year, if they had them on. I would not complain. Gives me the warm fuzzies.






Is there a way to get rid of the ad?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I've recently discovered the genius of Tim Minchin, and his song "White Wine in the Sun" is not only my favorite Christmas song, but one of my favorite songs period. Compared to most of his stuff, it's pretty benign, but there are a couple of lines in there about religion that could offend, so fair warning, but its mostly about family being the most important part of the holiday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lee44 said:


> Not only my favorite Christmas song, it's also in my top 10 of all time songs. Listening to that Enya song was wonderful. What a great idea to have a Christmas music thread, Betsy. I would have never heard that song otherwise. I think that I am with you, that I could listen to Christmas songs all year, if they had them on. I would not complain. Gives me the warm fuzzies.


Glad you're enjoying it! I'm loving all of these and have found songs that I wasn't familiar with...

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Two in one! Love this voice, and the classical beauty of the music. Probably not for everyone. Sounds best with the volume up... pretend you're in a cathedral....


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh no! BTackitt opened up the Muppet vault!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Katherine Jenkins and Jackie Evancho sing Silent Night. Their voices are beautiful separately, but together, they give me chills. I always have a hard time watching Jackie sing. That grown up voice coming out of that child's face gets to me and I have to close my eyes.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Carol of the Bells and God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen are probably my two favorite traditional songs, though I'm a sucker for Silver Bells and The Little Drummer Boy. But that's why I had to put Mercy Me's version... while I tend to prefer traditional, they managed to do a mashup of both my favorites and it's pretty amazing. And then of course you can't have Christmas without Straight No Chaser's 12 Days of Christmas.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

L.M. Sherwin posted Oh, Come, Oh Come, Emannuel by Enya:





BTackitt posted this in the MP3 thread:


BTackitt said:


> Enya's And Winter Came (Amazon MP3 exclusive) $5.99


I'm off to one-click! And thanks to everyone, I'm absolutely loving this thread--the good, the bad and the ugly!

Betsy

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I was just introduced to this beautiful version of O Holy Night by Hawaiian opera singer Willie K. It's a favorite here in Honolulu, you can see why.






Can anyone help my link? Not sure what I did wrongly but I got a message saying Invalid YouTube Link when I tried to post.

I love Holiday music! Thanks for the new suggestions everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've started trying to find mp3s of some of these..this is the same singer, but not the same version?


Betsy


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've started trying to find mp3s of some of these..this is the same singer, but not the same version?
> 
> Betsy


I know buying is preferable, but when you have no choice this is handy... http://www.video2mp3.net/


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

So how come Hawaii gets all of the beautiful songs and my hometown of Baltimore is stuck with Crabs for Christmas?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Quite possibly my favorite version of Silent Night...by Mannheim Steamroller. Just so "quiet" and lovely.






I like perkier Christmas songs too  these just come to mind.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> I know buying is preferable, but when you have no choice this is handy... http://www.video2mp3.net/


Thanks, I have software on the PC that will strip the audio from YouTube videos but do prefer to buy. 

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

crebel said:


> The Pentatonix Carol of the Bells was great. Thanks Hadou. I had to go buy the Mp3 album. I had forgotten how well I liked them when they won the Sing Off. I wish the album had more than 5 songs. I love a capella singing.


Welcome! I loved that show. It was the only "talent" contest show I have been able to stand. It sucks that it got cancelled, though. The album is pretty nice, and they have some other covers on their YT channel, one of which being 'Gangnam Style' by PSY. Yeah, Texans doing a K-Pop song. Whodathunk?

Anyways. I mentioned this one in my first post, but, I just love love love it. Again, Carol of the Bells. By Trans-Siberian Orchestra. STILL get some goosebumps when the bells start chiming. Anyone had the pleasure (or, misfortune if you didn't care for it) of seeing them perform live?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hadou said:


> Anyways. I mentioned this one in my first post, but, I just love love love it. Again, Carol of the Bells. By Trans-Siberian Orchestra.


While it might not be my first choice of Christmas music, I have to say that combined with the lights that's.... impressive. Watching it I wondered what the neighbors thought about those lights.  Then it occurred to me that maybe this was a model house just a few inches high. Do you happen to know?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I just wanted to say that right after Hadou posted the Pentatonix Carol of the Bells, my sister called me to say they will be performing in Des Moines on March 06th - we have our tickets already!

I don't think that's a model house, Susan.  Where's Ann in Arlington's brother this year?  Didn't he do something like that with a zillion lights at his house?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

crebel said:


> I don't think that's a model house, Susan. Where's Ann in Arlington's brother this year? Didn't he do something like that with a zillion lights at his house?


I don't recall anything about a zillion lights, but I think he said something about having five or six Christmas trees. One for every room, maybe.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

This may be a little controversial, but it's how I feel about Christmas.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Despite picking up the Big Box Christmas album when it was marked down, I haven't listened to much Christmas music yet. But this evening, I listened to this album:



I'm a fan of the Puppini Sisters, who don't get a lot of attention in the US, alas. I'd characterize their style as primarily Andrews Sisters from the 1940s, mixed with some 80s New Wave. Their Christmas album is not my favorite of their work, but I enjoyed it this evening! Here's a sample, amateur video put together to one of the songs from this album:






This is a mostly secular album, though they do wind it up with O Holy Night.

PS: They aren't really sisters. I know y'all are shocked and dismayed to hear that!


----------



## Harley Christensen (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll be honest, I'm not a fan of Christmas music, but around the holidays, I do find myself listening to either The Brian Setzer Orchestra's _(think swing/boogie woogie)_ *Dig That Crazy Christmas* album or Gary Hoey's _(rock guitarist)_ *Ho Ho Hoey*.

Here's a couple of selections from each:

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
In case you are interested in the albums:
The Brian Setzer Orchestra~Dig That Crazy Christmas
Gary Hoey~Ho Ho Hoey: Complete Collection

Happy holidays to everyone! ~Harley


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Hadou said:


> Again, Carol of the Bells. By Trans-Siberian Orchestra. STILL get some goosebumps when the bells start chiming. Anyone had the pleasure (or, misfortune if you didn't care for it) of seeing them perform live?


Love Trans-Siberian Orchestra! They came to Tulsa recently and I so wanted to go but it was a one night only thing and I didn't find out about the opportunity until the last minute. Ah well, maybe next year.

Anyway, my favorite Christmas song is probably Little Drummer Boy, as sung by Josh Groban.

http://youtu.be/HhFTXYB69pw

(Can't figure out how to embed this.)


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

No one better than John Prine, really, no one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This has become a favorite at our house.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

The Brian Setzer mention reminds me of this one that I love! Big Bad Voodoo Daddy singing "Zat You, Santa Claus?"


----------



## harrisonbooth (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)




----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Eartha Kitt singing Santa Baby is one of my favorites. It is the only individual Christmas song I have bought for my Mp3 player. It's a great Christmas list, I'm still waiting for my deed to a platinum mine.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

NatashaHolme said:


>


Yes! Another favorite.


----------

